# Specks and houndfish!



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Hit my super secret hole last night (look between Hampton and Poquoson...you might figure it out ) looking for specks. Mosquitoes were flat out vicious, psychotic, kamikaze sombeetches!  After a healthy shower in bug juice and clothes covering all but my hands and face, I paddled out in search of my target. The water was alive when I got there, but it was mostly houndfish busting the surface. I did hear that telltale speck slurp/pop every now and again, so I knew I had a chance. After foul hooking two houndfish, I managed this feller...










22.5" and nice and fat. Definitely a big difference in the fight between a winter trout and a summer trout.  Been two years since I kept a trout, so I figured I'd invite him home for dinner. 

After that, the wind picked up a bit and some lightning was flashing on the horizon. After foul hooking several more houndfish, I decided to call it a night. 

Not a bad night, about a 3 mile paddle, and a nice night once the bug juice kept the skeeters at bay. Gonna do it again tomorrow.


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Good to see some healthy specks being caught! Nice fish!


----------



## Surfishn' Dave (Nov 16, 2005)

Way to go there Terry. Glad your able to get into some nice class of fish. Get up with me sometime.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

> Hit my super secret hole last night


... not so secret....If I know where where it is...HAHAHAHAHAHAHAPretty work, Terry. Thats a fat slob. Lure or minnow?


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

WTG! Nice :fishing:

Saw someone wearing some kind of electronic bug repellent thing with a fan on it the othere day. Said it worked good but I have doubts .Wonder how that would be out there .Oh also saw one in the BP sales paper like 19.99 Probably another piece of junk made in china.


----------



## MdCrappie (Mar 26, 2010)

bbcroaker said:


> WTG! Nice :fishing:
> 
> Saw someone wearing some kind of electronic bug repellent thing with a fan on it the othere day. Said it worked good but I have doubts .Wonder how that would be out there .Oh also saw one in the BP sales paper like 19.99 Probably another piece of junk made in china.


Walmart sells one made by "Off" and I think it's under $10. It's not "electronic" but uses refills of bug juice propelled by a fan.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish. Congrats.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

AL_N_VB said:


> ... not so secret....If I know where where it is...HAHAHAHAHAHAHAPretty work, Terry. Thats a fat slob. Lure or minnow?


Al, you know the place.  Got him on a Top Dog.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Pretty work Terry, glad to know BR is alive.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Wilber the inside is still thin on pups, but I did see one crashing the surface about three weeks ago. They are outside and around the Poquoson flats, but I have yet to catch one. You really have to fight your way through the houndfish and cow nose rays to get to anything.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice fish Terry!


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

bbcroaker said:


> WTG! Nice :fishing:
> 
> Saw someone wearing some kind of electronic bug repellent thing with a fan on it the othere day. Said it worked good but I have doubts .Wonder how that would be out there .Oh also saw one in the BP sales paper like 19.99 Probably another piece of junk made in china.


I have the Therma Cell device and it WORKS !!!! Stay away from the Off brand item.... it may work for suburban skeeters but I think the marsh monsters get "high" on it and gather around !


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Nicely Terry. Still got your popper and ear plugs, wieghing my ride down, so gas milage sucks. When are you going to be out and about up this way again?


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

Mosquitoes were minimal last night but the hounds were nuts... ramming the yaks and my buddy ended up with one jumping into his lap.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Thanks for the report guys, trying to get out soon, Oldest son wants to catch one of those Hounds on his Fly rod . . . kinda the inshore version of a sailfish on the flyrod.


----------

